# iPhone/iPod touch games!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Just found a great little game for the iPhone/touch: AC-130.  Based on the iSniper series this lets you blow people away from way above (CoD4 players will reminisce about THAT level).

Also, loving Peggle, great game, highly addictive. What's on heavy rotation for you?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2010)

haven't got too many games on there, so I'll watch this thread, been playing a lot of the tiger woods golf game, I just won a tournament  which is moire than he's done recently


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2010)

I love Peggle already. And Asphalt which is a driving game. Although I was rather disappointed to notice that my kid didn't do too much worse than me and he didn't even attempt to drive the car


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Been playing the lite version (ie demo) of C&C Red Alert, blown away by how good it looks and plays! Although it lacks online play so not sure I'm willing to shell out 4 quid to play a CPU...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2010)

Played Peggle to death. Bejeweled 2 has to be my most-played game. Got it the day I got my iPhone (a year ago now) and never get bored of it. 

There's something called Flood It that's quite good.

Also, one called something like Very Hard Puzzle. It's just a circle, and you have to cover all the pixels it's made out of using 5 smaller circles. It's infuriatingly annoying and addictive. A good one to challenge your mates to in the pub and watch them squirm.

As you can see, I like puzzle games.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never got into bejeweled on facebook so I am assuming will be the same with iphone. I don't know why but I find it irritating. But then I am one of those people that flings a rubik's cube across the room after about 2 mins - no patience


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's something called Flood It that's quite good.



Just installed this and it seems quiye good, but I'm finding the controls a bit fiddly.  If you like puzzle stuff you might like Gear Free.

Harbour master is good.  Also got The Settlers and Medieval Lite, but haven't tried these properly yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

What is Peggle? Is it free?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What is Peggle? Is it free?



It's excellent! It's half price (£1.79) at the moment but well worth the money, not sure how to describe it, although someone once told me they thought it was like a mix of tetris and pinball...linky.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's excellent! It's half price (£1.79) at the moment but well worth the money, not sure how to describe it, although someone once told me they thought it was like a mix of tetris and pinball...linky.



I might spend my frist actual money on soemthing 

My fave so far is Finger Physics (free) http://www.fingerphysics.com/







Balancing and magnet puzzles and getting the egg in the basket


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2010)

Check out Doodle Jump...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also, one called something like Very Hard Puzzle.





I play Civilization Revolution to death. Even though I beat the Deity level computer players about 75% of the time now, I still don't get bored of it. A bit pricey but worth every penny for any Civ fan


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Played Peggle to death. Bejeweled 2 has to be my most-played game. Got it the day I got my iPhone (a year ago now) and never get bored of it.


I've had Bejewelled on phones since about 2004 or something so I'm finally over it! Still give it the occasional whirl though.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 19, 2010)

iMobster


----------



## Hoss (Jan 19, 2010)

dub siren.

http://www.dubsiren.com/

Not a game; it streams reggae radio through your iphone and has 2 different interfaces with different sound effects.

Kind of pointless but great fun as well.

REWIND!


----------



## adsr (Jan 26, 2010)

Orignal Monkey Island available for iPhone. It's a tiny bit fiddly but when you get used to it, it's great.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like Spore Origins. You evolve your creature by eating others and avoiding being eaten. It's more fun than it sounds.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 26, 2010)

I love Flight Control.  Also Word-Fu is fun, like kung-fu themed boggle!  And Paper Toss was pretty addictive for a while.  Ragdoll Blaster is good aswell


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

missfran said:
			
		

> I really like Spore Origins. You evolve your creature by eating others and avoiding being eaten. It's more fun than it sounds.



Can you share DNA with other players?


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 26, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can you share DNA with other players?



Only if they're related to me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2010)

missfran said:
			
		

> Only if they're related to me.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Some games on offer, all 59p now 

Real Football 2010
Blades of Fury
Earthworm Jim
Skater Nation
Dungeon Hunter


----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2010)

Dare I get Final Fantasy...my "complete all FF geek" is screaming to get whereas my head says "you'll bugger the battery"


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2010)

The early ones are a bit naff, even with updated gfx. 4,5, and (especially) 6 are where it gets good.


----------



## gabi (Mar 18, 2010)

Battleship (bluetooth) is fuckin fun to play with mates. The air traffic control one too..

FIFA 10 aint bad either


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 18, 2010)

MX Mayhem, Galaxy on Fire, Spider, Warlock of Firetop Mountain all good. I am holding out for some old arcade games such as Galaxian, Phoenix and Gorf!


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2010)

Angry birds ftw


----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The early ones are a bit naff, even with updated gfx. 4,5, and (especially) 6 are where it gets good.



You could have just said "they're shit" cos now i'm going to investigate further. Damn you!!!!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2010)

can't get the later ones on iphone, but you can download them for emulators. warning they are time sinks!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2010)

Blast Billiards is free today
Scribattle too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2010)

prunus said:


> Angry birds ftw



This. I dl it yesterday and spent all night playing it. 

I'm still all over Bejeweled. I can't help myself. Now you can link it with your Blitz FB game, I play it even more. I can't get the hang of Blitz on a computer, I'm just too slow and cackhanded, but using your finger to slide the jewels around makes it much easier and quicker on the iphone. 

I got my first ever half-decent score t'other day - 313,800. Go me. It was all pure frantic luck though.

I also dl something called Fling yesterday. Haven't played it in depth yet, but looks interesting.

What was life like before I had my iphone?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2010)

Actually that fling thing seems a bit boring.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2010)

Dragon's Lair for iPhone/iTouch is 59p at the moment. 

That was a classic game from my yoof, reduced from about £2 I think.


----------



## adsr (Jun 4, 2010)

I would highly recommend Eboy's Pixfix if you like pixel art. You have to tilt your phone to view a 3d pixel art image so the viewing angle looks right. It's hard to explain but beautiful to look at.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2010)

War Evolved is free today from http://www.freeappaday.com/ and is very good


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2010)

flight control is a little addictive


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2010)

I am totally hooked on 'Angry Birds' now.... 

Driving me mad


----------



## g force (Jun 10, 2010)

My friends Shawn has done a quality game called "Ninjatown: Trees of Doom"...get it!!!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> This. I dl it yesterday and spent all night playing it.
> 
> I'm still all over Bejeweled. I can't help myself. Now you can link it with your Blitz FB game, I play it even more. I can't get the hang of Blitz on a computer, I'm just too slow and cackhanded, but using your finger to slide the jewels around makes it much easier and quicker on the iphone.
> 
> ...


If you like bejewelled, you'd probably like Trism. One of the earliest games on the platform but still good


----------



## adsr (Jun 16, 2010)

Original Prince of Persia.

Although the controls are a little fiddly and it's not the original 'rotoscoped' look.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2010)

EA are having a 48 hour sale, just picked up c&c red alert and sim city for 59p each.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2010)

Most of their games aren't 59p though - I just had a look.

If you've not got Sim City, it's worth it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2010)

Thps2 ftw !!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Most of their games aren't 59p though - I just had a look.
> 
> If you've not got Sim City, it's worth it.



Seems like it's mainly sports games on sale, it's proved good for them as it's got tons of their titles into the top tens...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder how many have in-app purchases.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I wonder how many have in-app purchases.



No idea although if I were them and they did this is exactly what I'd do to stimulate sales.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2010)

Get in! I'm hoovering those up when I get home


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Get in! I'm hoovering those up when I get home



Tbh apart from the ones I got I'm not particulary bothered. Really can't play a footie game on the iPhone...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2010)

hmm, well maybe not all of them...

the ipad versions are separate aren't they


----------



## adsr (Jul 9, 2010)

Monkey Island 2 now available.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2010)

Special Edition no less 
I bought it last night - the artwork is excellent and so is the voice acting. Well worth the money, even if you've played it before.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2010)

just got dirt moto - it's free, it's moto cross, it's alright


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 9, 2010)

Been playing Godfinger and doodlejump mostly. Also got AstroRanch, but can't get into it . Also 'We Rule', but again haven't got into it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2010)

Been playing Carccasone (sp?), great adaption of the classic board game!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Been playing Carccasone (sp?), great adaption of the classic board game!



I was looking at that the other day, is it worth £2.99?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> I was looking at that the other day, is it worth £2.99?



If you like the board game it's well worth it! It has a nice solitaire mode and a pretty decent online mode too. Love it!


----------



## Huxter (Sep 5, 2010)

graffiti ball a quality game for free


----------

